# What is the difference between RENTING and BUYING Amazon movies??



## southlake (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello.. nowhere in any of Tivo's information on this feature does it explain the difference between "renting" and "buying" a movie when downloaded on Amazon Unbox.

I'm Guessing it Probably means that movies you rent will automatically be deleted from your Now Playing list after a certain amt of days, while movies you buy stay for good. But I can find nothing to confirm my suspicions, and if so, how many days do you get to watch the movie when you rent it.

Anyone??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

check out Amazon unbox site for answers...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/102-5077127-1652934?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200111510


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

southlake said:


> Hello.. nowhere in any of Tivo's information on this feature does it explain the difference between "renting" and "buying" a movie when downloaded on Amazon Unbox.
> 
> I'm Guessing it Probably means that movies you rent will automatically be deleted from your Now Playing list after a certain amt of days, while movies you buy stay for good. But I can find nothing to confirm my suspicions, and if so, how many days do you get to watch the movie when you rent it.
> 
> ...


For rentals you have a 30 day window to watch the movie, and then 24 hours to watch once you press the play button.

Purchased movies don't have this limitation. In addition, they are available for downloading again should you delete the purchased movie. They can be found in your Amazon Media locker for re-downloading.


----------



## southlake (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks! So what happens after 30 days? Is the movie automatically deleted from your Now Playing list?


----------



## T*i*V*o (Oct 8, 2006)

According to the information I read the movies are deleted. 

I have another question....You have 24 hrs to watch the movie. 

Question: Once you finish the movie, can you watch it again?


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

As long as it within 24 hrs of when you first pressed play. If you are watching when the 24 hr period elapsed, poof, it's gone. Again, this is for rentals, not purchased movies.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Can you download a purchased movie to TiVo a second time? I was under the impression that you can download it multiple times to a computer but only once to a Tivo.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The purchased movie can be downloaded twice at a time. You can have it on two PC's, two Tivos, or a PC and a Tivo at any given time. You can delete and redownload as often as necessary as long it's only on two machines. You can not have it on three devices unless the third is converted for use on a portable video player.


----------



## southlake (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow that all sounds a little confusing. Where do you find this information?

The link that ZeoTivo supplied again does not address how many days/hours you have to watch rentals, etc.

So just so summarize:

Rentals: 30 days to watch, and 24 hours to watch once you press play. Even if you try to watch the movie a 2nd time, if it's over 24 hours from the first time you pressed play, you lose it.

Purchase: you download the movie, and it's on your TiVo for good.

Is that right?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

southlake said:


> Purchase: you download the movie, and it's on your TiVo for good.
> 
> Is that right?


It's not (necessarily) on your TiVo for good. It can be there for good if you want to, but you can delete it and download it again later if you want to (subject to the multiple machine limits).

One advantage is that if you have an 80 hour tiVo you can purchase more than 80 hours of programming and it won't all fill up the TiVo.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

southlake said:


> Wow that all sounds a little confusing. Where do you find this information?
> 
> The link that ZeoTivo supplied again does not address how many days/hours you have to watch rentals, etc.
> 
> ...


well read into the link and you will find UNBOX terms of service 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200026970
with this on it. Legalese to be sure but the facts are in there

a. Rental Digital Content. Upon your payment of the rental fee, Amazon grants you a non-exclusive, non-transferable, limited right and license to view, use and privately display for Non-Commercial, Private Use, the Rental Digital Content purchased by you, by way of one (1) non-portable Authorized Device (e.g., a laptop or desktop computer, TiVo® DVR) connected to the Service over the Internet as specified on the detail pages of the Rental Digital Content or other help or informational pages of the Service at the time of your payment. Unless otherwise designated on a detail page for Rental Digital Content, the license for Rental Digital *Content is limited in its term and duration to thirty (30) days from your payment of the rental fee or twenty-four (24) hours from the time you start viewing the Rental Digital Content, whichever is sooner. * Amazon may automatically delete Rental Digital Content that is beyond its limited license term from your Authorized Device, and you consent to such automatic deletion. *You may not copy or move Rental Digital Content from its originally stored location on your Authorized Device*. There can only be 1 (one) account for the Service on an Authorized Device.

b. Purchased Digital Content. Upon your payment of the license fee, Amazon grants you a non-exclusive, non-transferable, limited right and license to *retain a permanent copy of Purchased Digital Content and to view, use, and privately display the Purchased Digital Content for Non-Commercial, Private Use * as specified on the detail pages of the Purchased Digital Content or other help or informational pages of the Service at the time of your payment. * You may exercise these rights on up to 2 (two) non-portable Authorized Devices (e.g. laptop or desktop computers, TiVo® DVRs) and two (2) portable Authorized Devices as specifically designated by Amazon from time to time. * There can only be 1 (one) account for the Service on an Authorized Device. * You may make a back-up copy of Purchased Digital Content on removable media (e.g. recordable DVD) or on an external hard drive in the same format as the original downloaded file to play on your permitted Authorized Devices. Any back-up copy of the Purchased Digital Content on a DVD will not be playable on a traditional DVD player, but only on a permitted Authorized Device.*


----------

